# Okuma Reels vs. Penn Reels (Spinning)??



## ncsurfishindude

I have recently bought three of each, Okuma, and Penn, in different sizes and styles. The highest model I went to for Okuma was the Epixor EB80 baitfeeder. The highest for the Penn was the Captiva Liveliner 6000. I have also bought the Okuma Alumina 55 and an Okuma Avenger 80. 

Has anyone had positive or negative 
experiences with any of these reels?

What is your opinion for the best value in saltwater spinning reels?


----------



## NTKG

the avenger has not been kind to me


----------



## bluerunner

i can't wait to hear how well the captiva stands up. it doesn't seem possible that penn can offer an eleven bearing reel for 40-60$


----------



## Drumdum

NTKG said:


> the avenger has not been kind to me


 Shimano... Good drag,NTKG.. Caught "Slam" on THAT REEL last weekend.. Still don't know if it will hold up like the Capricorn,but she's still smooth fer now,after being put to some fishin test..   

Bail did slam shut on the cast one time though,Ma Hat went flyin into the school?? I'm sure one of those drummies gulped it down as she sank..  Maybe I just wasn't hold'n my mouth right??


----------



## CrawFish

*Kenny*

Where can one find them "Ma Hats"? Thanks. They work.


----------



## Bad Tater

The avenger is a piece of crapola. I picked one up on sale about 2 years ago, used it once, and it lived in the back of my car until i sold it to some old dude fishing for catfish downtown for 17 dollars.

I like the shimano spinners for light duty work and the penns for heavier applications.


----------



## SeaSalt

avenger is the best piece of reel I ever used. It only fell apart and corroded after five or six time of use. Forget van staal or calcutta, go with avenger!!  

avenger is piece of garbage...

I also have the okuma eb80, that is a decent reel but it needs to be washed after every use so it won't corrode. I have a solaris and eb80 outfit that I like. 

I had penn SS series, and they are very durable reels. Quality work. But caution is noted, I have the older models that were made in USA. There are bad reviews for the new penn SS that are made in some other country. I also have the captiva but have not had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## Anthony

What are you guys doing to your avengers? I've owned one for around 3 years and have had no problems with it. I've caught plenty of big fish on it and find it to be a good reel for the price. I've had more problems with penn's reels than the avenger.


----------



## rhorm

Got a Avenger on sale as well and had the drag ripped out by a ray on the first day. I'm sticking to my shimano's. 65.00 for a Sahara not a bad deal.


----------



## NTKG

Drumdum said:


> Still don't know if it will hold up like the Capricorn,but she's still smooth fer now,after being put to some fishin test..
> 
> Bail did slam shut on the cast one time though,Ma Hat went flyin into the school?? I'm sure one of those drummies gulped it down as she sank..  Maybe I just wasn't hold'n my mouth right??



so hat caught that 47 on that reel eh? good to know she's holdin up so far.... did he crank down on her like koreans do????


----------



## shaggy

Me, have an Okuma AV 80 been using for five years and another been using for three years, and a CD65 for over two years. and so far none of the problems you guys have experienced. Me, generally try and rinse off all my stuff after each trip or at least every other trip, even my Penns. Have had more problems (though not many) with my Penn 6500SS.

Have a Penn 7500SS, no problems yet, but don't use as much since it has braid, and a lot of the guys I fish around don't think much of someone using braid in close proximatey, so mostly when alone or at least spread out.

A Sealine-X 30SHV, and only problem I have had with that is me, can one say birdsnesting? Other reels, but, these are my "big 6" out on AI.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Newsjeff

I bought an AV-80, and it didn't hold up one season. As you can guess, I'm not a big fan. I replaced it with a cheap Diawa Jupiter, and that reels works better than the AV-80 ever did.


----------



## cast master mac

I have the EB 65 and 85 Epixors and they are the best reels i have ever had. No problems and they are still ticking.  tight lines everyone.


----------



## CrawFish

shaggy said:


> A Sealine-X 30SHV, and only problem I have had with that is me, can one say birdsnesting? Other reels, but, these are my "big 6" out on AI.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


Bob, try 4 red brakes. It might work.  I did that to my shv20, loosen the tension, lots more control.


----------



## shaggy

Yeah right, everytime I take something apart and try to put back together, well many "extra" parts,  and iffin' drinking, twice as many "extra" parts.  

Have Jeep will travel  

Maybe tell me what I need to get, and we can pick a nice day, nice quiet, non-crowded place to fish, and you can give me the 'lesson".


----------



## Railroader

*Penn Spinfisher 6500's*

There is only one spinning reel, and the all metal Penn Spinfisher (6500 or bigger) is it.....


----------



## bttrthanandrew

*agree*



bluerunner said:


> i can't wait to hear how well the captiva stands up. it doesn't seem possible that penn can offer an eleven bearing reel for 40-60$


ive been sayin the same thing since the reel first came out


----------



## king&strut

Penn speaks for itself, especially for larger game fish . Its been around forever. Very good reels!! I use shimano for smaller fish. Heck, you can go to Wal-Mart and get good deals on them.


----------



## JAM

The reeels you mentioned the captiva should be the craptiva. its made in japan.. Okuma good for a season won't last. if you buy the penn ss series they are still made in the usa and you can get them fixed if they brake ( only thing that goes wrong with those is the anti reverse dog. The okuma's are throw away reels no one I know of carries parts for them... JAM


----------



## Drumdum

NTKG said:


> so hat caught that 47 on that reel eh? good to know she's holdin up so far.... did he crank down on her like koreans do????


 NOPE on both counts.. He caught it with a Capricorn,and he ain't got nudin on you when it comes ta pullen....


----------



## Drumdum

Railroader said:


> There is only one spinning reel, and the all metal Penn Spinfisher (6500 or bigger) is it.....


 Not in my book,but everyone has an opinion,mine is Diawa...


----------



## redrick

*reels*

i have a penn 360 slammer it is a very good reel .i like it so much i am thinking of getting the 560 for the bigger boys on my 11' om surf rod.


----------



## shaggy

SeaSalt said:


> avenger is piece of garbage...
> 
> I also have the okuma eb80, that is a decent reel but it needs to be washed after every use so it won't corrode. I have a solaris and eb80 outfit that I like.


Don't know about you, or others for that matter, but after two or three days out on the beach with the salt water, the sand and the mist in the air, holding more salt, figure simple reel maintanence, meaning just a nice fresh water rinse would be in order for any brand of reel. Me, put rods and reels into the shower, or hose em down outside, then let them air dry. But then, after each trip onto the sand and elements of the surf, first stop is to the carwash, to rinse the undercarriage and all, to get the salt, sand and everything else off. Like I stated, have an AV80 been using for 5 and 3 years, and still have no problems, drag, corrosion or otherwise. Proper care, well figure even a WallyWorld elcheapo would last at least one season.

That said, yes like Okuma reels, and yes like Penn reels (6500SS and 7500SS), and just thinking, proper care will make any reel last longer.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Wilber

Here's a little insight on the Penn reels;

First, Dick Henry and Jerry Rodstien bought Penn a year ago.
Second, Dick Henry owns Sea Striker and is known as the "Knock off King". He takes any product and makes it cheaper and in most cases better than the host company. He actually listens to the fisherman and incorporates their input into his products.
Third, with that said, look for Penn to get better. Penn was stuck in the "We ain't changing Nothing" mode for many years. Now they are including many of the "New features" invented by Daiwa in the Penn series of reels.

Now taking all the above in consideration, I only own two Penn reels, One is a 50 wide International and the other is a SL30shv. Every single other reel I own is a Daiwa, which totals 94 reels. Every Daiwa I own is still working, none have crashed, some are not pretty to look at ,but they work fine. When fishing surf tournaments we end up on the bar a lot getting dunked by waves and treating tackle as badly as you possibly can and all My Daiwas are still working.

When it comes to reels, Daiwa is basically Bullet Proof IMHO.


----------



## chomper

I aquired a free okuma 80 when the reel seat portion snapped off of my buddies rod during a cast. I think he really wanted to throw that broken thing as far as he could, but he gave it to me instead. I since fixed it up by drilling some holes through the graphite, cutting a piece of steel and attaching some screws through the pieces. I am happy with it so far. casts well and the bail rarely flips while casting. I would rather own an american made metal reel. A.K.A. Penn, but my dollar goes farther when I invest in equipment made overseas, unfortunately.


----------



## wncfishbuster

i've got a penn ss 7500 and a penn slammer (for pluggin on the pier) also have an okuma epixor and okuma coranado baitrunner in 30 # class. the penn slammer sucks sand. i don't think it was a u.s. made penn, i wore it out in less than 1 year. the okuma epixor is a very good bet for my money. still going strong in it's 3rd season with no probs. the penn 7500 and the okuma coranado both have the same amount of balls BUT when light lineing for kings and dolphin the okuma wins with the bait runner. nothing worse than having to set your drag by "feel" as a big fish is making it's first run. besides at about the same price, go okuma. boaters world will give you a decent 7' spinning rod for nearly free when you buy the combo from their catalog


----------



## Drumdum

shaggy said:


> Don't know about you, or others for that matter, but after two or three days out on the beach with the salt water, the sand and the mist in the air, holding more salt, figure simple reel maintanence, meaning just a nice fresh water rinse would be in order for any brand of reel. Me, put rods and reels into the shower, or hose em down outside, then let them air dry. But then, after each trip onto the sand and elements of the surf, first stop is to the carwash, to rinse the undercarriage and all, to get the salt, sand and everything else off. Like I stated, have an AV80 been using for 5 and 3 years, and still have no problems, drag, corrosion or otherwise. Proper care, well figure even a WallyWorld elcheapo would last at least one season.
> 
> That said, yes like Okuma reels, and yes like Penn reels (6500SS and 7500SS), and just thinking, proper care will make any reel last longer.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


 *THIS IS JUST MY OPINION* 

Shaggy,I AM WITHOUT DOUBT ROUGH ON TACKLE,and will be the first to own up to that fact. BUT I do at least hosem down.. The Penns just never lasted,at least for me,first the anti reverse,then the drag would turn to chit.. I've had no luck with them,and will never buy another. AND that is a strong statement comin from a *Tackle Hoe...*


----------



## NTKG

the okumas are more of a budget minded buy... i've worked several times in "sporting goods" related fields... i've spoken to many of their reps, who for the most part know very little, and have met with corporates for possible engineering stuff...(went to crap too  )..... i've owned several. im rough on my guns and all the rest of my gear... and like some other people here i use it frequently.... i can speak of diawa, many others can as well... penns as of so far, are doing well for me, however i am under a very good habit of keep it factory clean and it will do its job... that being said, the okumas i have owned have failed not due to maintanance on my part, but because of parts, and that upsets me. i had a big spanish tear my okuma reel to crap a coupla years back i believe it was the stratus(49.99 at dicks currently). like i've said i had a avenger not be so great to me, actually tater and i unloaded both our reels to the same guy down at the river....... if any of you know firearms put it this way, a diawa is an AK-47, while penn remains an ar-15


----------



## shaggy

Hey DD, how about some help then, can you recommend a Daiwa spinner for use on the surf, me usually, well most always , use ANDE 15 pound main line with 40-50 pound shock leader, and toss anywhere from 5 ounces on a glorious day at the beach up to 10 but most in between 6 and 8 seems most frequent, and prefer sonewhat light, and not too expensive.

Also, have the Sealine-X, 30SHV, but do have one more conventional rod that is reel-less  .

Me, know you know your stuff, so give me a hand "oh Wise one".  

Thanks DD

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Rockstar

i've used my okuma avenger a handful of times... but so far it's been good to me beatin' up schoolies and flounder . it's smooth, casts good, no wobble, solid instant anti-reverse... as for penn's spinners, i don't care for the new ones... although i like my captiva 5000 (my 4000 is getting replaced with a capricorn or theory soon) never gave me any trouble... great deal for the price. can't go wrong with daiwa or shimano.


----------



## f1b32oPTic

my 2cents

ive had 2 penn 4400 and one 5500
while i liked the spool, drag and handles on them, the anti reverse went on all of them (either during fishing or right before a mission) i managed to get rid of the 5500 and one of the 4400's.
that being said, ive learned that the part that always failed on them is really inexpensive and somewhat easy to replace but who wants to do that all the time.

basically the only penn reels i trust are the conventionals which i really like. i just wish that they would make machined aluminum frames for the 535 and 525's.

anyhoo, back to spinning reels, my go to saltwater reel has been my fin-nor12 which has been the best spinning reel ive ever owned. i bought it in 1996 when they first came out and it is still as tight as a swiss watch right now. it is a little on the heavy side but ill take durabliity and metal frames anyday over graphite frames.

my other no fail large spinning reel is a shimano baitrunner 6500 which is also a great reel. the drag and baitrunner feature on it are superb.

my little reels are 2 daiwa ondines which is the model below the capricorn and i am completely satisfied with these as well. the drags are nice as are the frames


----------



## Drumdum

*Shaggy*

I have four diawa capricorn 3500's no problem,they would probably fit the bill.. The ondine model suggested in above post,I have one of those in 2000 series.I think,it has been a great light tackle reel.Don't see why that series is priced lower,because both do thier job well..


----------



## cocoflea

I bought one Okuma and I have never looked back I have had no issues with it and it's on it's 3rd season and last year I fished it hard and when the blues started hitting it took it and asked for more I can't wait for Father's Day and hopefully my family listens to me and gets me another Okuma


----------



## JAM

The SS's by Penn and the Craptivas can not be mentioned in the same sentence ones made in Japan and the SS's as far as I know are still made here. SS's are bullet proof with the only failure point being the anti reverse dog. Easy fix and cheap. The best casting reels for spin cast is the Procast EMCast and such... There lighter and just plain throw better...The new Penns the SSG's and the Slammers have done away with the entire anti reverse dog system soo they should hold up even better... JAM


----------



## the rhondel

I have the penn 4400ss and 6500ss.No problems.Also the Daiwa Emblems4500,5000,5500.Great reels also(shaggy take note).........Iffn I get a deal on a Cap like DD's,I'd like to try it.....the R


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret

*captiva should be the craptiva. its made in japan*

Jam, are you sure it is made in Japan? Most of the high-end Daiwa reels are made in Japan. Same with Shimano. Their lesser quality/priced reels come out of Southeast Asia. (I specifically look for older Daiwa Whisker and Emblem series made in Japan because they seem to be smoother than their Thailand brothers.) Since the Penn rods come from Malaysia or China, my guess is the Captiva comes from SE Asia also. But I may be wrong.

I have Penn Slammers in 560 and 460 size without any trouble. I also have a 430 Ssg on a trout rod. Nice and light with the graphite body, lays Fireline real nice, continuous instant anti-reverse like the Slammers does take some getting used to. (I usually like my spiiners with the anti-reverse off when casting so I can move the bail to the bottom.) Penn says it has solved the premature bail failure with the Ssg series and I haven't had any problems even though I can't move the bail once I open it to cast. Since it is only six months old and hasn't seen any serious pullage, I am reserving opinion on the drag, but it is supposed to be waterproof so it should keep most of the junk out.


----------



## shaggy

the rhondel said:


> Also the Daiwa Emblems4500,5000,5500.Great reels also(shaggy take note)..........the R


Okay R, what is the difference in the reels?

4500 14lb/310
5000 14lb/310
5500 20lb/290

All 5:1:1 ratios, so just curious, seems any would work as I am a 15 pound main line guy, but for the record, for the price (and yeah buddy at tackle shop gives me sweet deals), I could get almost 3 Okuma AV80, or 2 CD65.

Now as said, so far been using one AV80 five years, the second one three years and the CD for two, and all are still alive, kicking and working as well as when purchased. So, there is my bang for a buck theory, but feel the need to try aothers, if worth the cost. AV's I got for $50 plus tax and the CD $60 olus tax, so, give me the finer points of the Daiwa Emlems and Caps (think the Cap may have been a tad more expenseive, but close, but didn't hold the line capacity I would hope on the beach)!

Keep the info coming, because, personally, I am close to done with Penn (like said mostly minor problems, but at the beach, minor problems must not be tolerated, and major, well, retire the reel).

Have Jeep will travel  

Oh yeah, Delbert was up at the Sandy Point Blues Fest, figured if you were going to be there ya woulda let someone know  Might have finally wet a line along side ya!


----------



## the rhondel

Shag...I use the 4500 and 5500 daiwa mostly.I got the 5000 because they were on sale.Cdog had/has the 5000 only ,so he may have better input on that particular model.I get better distance on the daiwas and the drag feels a tad better.Usually its Daiwas in the surf and the penns on the planks.Actually my Penn 4400ss gets the most workout as its my 2oz lure plank-slinger.You are more than welcome to try any of these........did you go hear Delbert?If ya did ,did he do the stuff with the horn section or did he lean towards his current country-blues flavoring.He's got one of the funkiest drummers out there.....later....the R


----------



## Drumdum

JAM said:


> The SS's by Penn and the Craptivas can not be mentioned in the same sentence ones made in Japan and the SS's as far as I know are still made here. SS's are bullet proof with the only failure point being the anti reverse dog. Easy fix and cheap. The best casting reels for spin cast is the Procast EMCast and such... There lighter and just plain throw better...The new Penns the SSG's and the Slammers have done away with the entire anti reverse dog system soo they should hold up even better... JAM


 Jam,you could be right about the slammer,had one,caught a drum on it,had it in tower with me,saw some other fish went to reach and "kersplush" into the drink it went..   

As far as my Diawas vs dem SS Penns,I stand by my guns......   

AND BTW,this is all JMHO..


----------



## wncfishbuster

like i said earlier, i trashed a penn slammer in one season of heavy pluggin. trashed out bail mechanism and noticeable rough spot in the gears.and that was with regular and careful maintainance. don't know if i just got a dog or what but for the price (around $50 @ wally world) it just seemed a little cheap.i love my 7500ss and all 3 of my penn conventionals. c ya on the pier


----------



## reel-n-m-n

*Okuma vs Penn*

The Okuma Epixor EB will beat the Penn Captiva hands down. But keep the penn and you can use them for paperweights. I also have some of the cheaper Okuma's that work as paper weights also. In buying Okuma, you get what you pay for. Look at the higher end models and you shound'nt go wrong.
Reel-n-m-n


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Okuma Vs Penn.......*

I have 8 Okumas and just bought a captiva. I have never had any problems with the Okumas at all. I have Shimano, Tica, Fin-nor and Pinnacle reels also. When it comes to biat runners, Shimano or Okuma, I have both, I think that they are about equal. The botom line is it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Smoothbore54

wncfishbuster said:


> like i said earlier, i trashed a penn slammer in one season of heavy pluggin. don't know if i just got a dog or what but for the price *(around $50 @ wally world) *it just seemed a little cheap.i love my 7500ss and all 3 of my penn conventionals. c ya on the pier


*I'm really confused.*

Penn Slammers for $50 ? ?

Are we talking about honest to God, Penn Slammers, or did the topic shift to one of the cheaper model's, without my noticing ?


----------



## Smoothbore54

*I sure do envy you guys* who are "wearing out" your reels in a season or two.  

I'm still using the same old (3 digit ) Penn SS reels that I bought 30 years ago.

And they're no where near "worn out."

Every once in a while, I'll accidently break something, on a Penn reel, but, when that happens, I just stop in to *any decent tackle shop,* and pick up a new part.

No sweat.

Diawa and Shimano make a very good reel, for the money, but when you slam it in the car door, or step on it, it's gonna' break.

And when one of those reels break, you throw it away.

That's what makes the preminum line of Penns, worth the money.

But that's just MHO.


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret

*Penn Slammers for $50*

I'll second SB54's incredulity. Any brick and mortar store caught retailing Penn Reels for less than their MSRP will lose their ability to sell their reels. Just ask Merrick Tackle! I am sure Dick Henry is standing behind that Penn principle, even with Wally World. The cheapest I have ever seen these reels in WW is maybe $5 less than MSRP.


----------



## Drumdum

*Smoothbore.*

Before I went to Diawas,Shakespeare used to make a model called Sigma... I owned at least 8 or so Penns inbetween models,when Shakespear discontinued,and Hurricane reels from FLA picked up the copy of them.. The Hurricane reels weren't even a "Shadow" of what the Sigmas were.. 

Friend of mine is a guide in FLA.. He bought a BOX of the Sigmas as they went out.. The reel at the time was only 19.95. He still has 5 in the box,and still uses them for bonefish and permit.Got one downstairs that I don't use anymore,it's too heavy and slow in the retrieve compaired to the reels of today,but the drag is right there still. For it's time,IMHO,that was the best reel on the market.. 

I've owned Diawas,Penns,and Shakespeares. I don't wear out a reel in a week,but use them enough I can wear one out in a couple of yrs so the drag has to be replaced. The Penns just don't hold up. As has been said the Slammer may change my opinion,but I already have reels that can do the same thing and are lighter..

The Shakespeare is probably twenty five yrs old.While my diawas have seen no failures as of yet,I have some of those that are 8 or so yrs old. *I have YET to have a Penn of any kind last me more than a season.....* Maybe I've slammed them all in car doors,or they are *ALL lemons,or I'm just being "snakebit" by them over and over* ,but,as I have said,I'll never buy another one.Doesn't mean they aren't a good reel in other folks views,to each his own,I reckon..


----------



## Smoothbore54

*When I was a kid, * the only spinning reels that were any good, were Mitchell, Penn and Shakespeare.

The original Mitchell's were legendary, but things change.

I have a couple of the old Shakespeare Sigma's laying around yet, and can find no fault with them.

I never used them much myself, because they didn't make them in a Lefty model.

Penn has had their ups and downs, over the years, but the old green Spinfishers and the all metal SS models have been bullet proof.

*But I suspect the variable isn't in the equipment,* as much as it is in the opperators.

I'm a Manufacturing Engineer, who's spent the last 30 years designing and building machinery and machine tools.

I've worked with 100's of Machinists and Tool Makers.

And I can testify to the fact, that some guys can produce excelent quality work, on ancient, severely worn equipment, without ever breaking a tool.

And other, equally qualified and experienced guys, with first class equipment, seem to break everything they touch.

*I guess it's Karma.*

I have a 1965 Ford Backhoe up at my house, that I keep around for road maintenance and odd jobs around the place.

It's old and slow, but so am I, and none of my jobs are urgent, so it's all the machine I need.

My Dad is 73, and on the basis of some training he got in the Army, in 1952, he considers himself a pretty slick backhoe opperator.

*I cringe *every time he comes up to "help out" by digging stumps or drainage ditch, because the odds are at least 3 to 1 that before he's done, the hoe will be broke.

He certainly isn't trying to overload the machines capacities, or exceed it's limitations, but he surely does.

He just doesn't have that intangible "feel" for mechanical things.

When I see these posts, from guys who seem to have a lot of trouble with their gear, I understand where they're coming from.

And in a way, it makes it easier for me to just stop what I was doing, fire up the "big" tractor, and go pull the backhoe back to the shop.


----------



## Drumdum

I see,so your dad was a *Cannonball Breaker * also...... 

Good to see someone has at least used one of those ole Shakespeare Sigmas.. They were one tough reel... Too simple,I guess that's why they stopped making em...  

MANY AND I MEAN MANY folks will agree with you that Penn is a great allround reel,Jam's a good example..As you said,Carma could play a roll. I have some purdybad "CARMA" when it comes to Tica and Penn though... I'll be sure to post when I break one of these Capricorns though,cause there should be a few "tackle testin" brown bombers out there Sat & Sunday..


----------



## wncfishbuster

I STAND CORRECTED!!i really should have looked before i spoke. the penn reel i have that i bought at wally world for around 50$ is a penn powergraph II model 1500.it is the only penn product i have ever purchased that has not functioned properly for years.c ya on the pier


----------



## Rick

Way back in 1972, I got my first surf rig. A mitchel 302 and some Garcia glass 10 ft whip of a rod. I caught a pile of fish with it. I do mean a pile! (150 bluefish days). I remenber on 11/4/76 I caught 41 flounder snaging them at cape lookout between 4 and 10 lbs. All on that mitchel 302. I still have it but would never use it because of the sintemental 

value it has for me.

As for todays spinning reels, the shimano stradic is the best, with the dawia capricorn 2nd.( It has a weak bail spring to me). 

Everything that gets salt on it needs to be rinsed in fresh water no mater where or what contry its made in!


----------



## JAM

The Good Capt. Is right Penn Japan subs it out to china... But all the SS's are Made in the USA... JAM


----------



## Kenmefish

*hey Shaggy*

The daiwa emblem X reels that a lot of us have were discontinued in 2004. What a shame as it was one great reel at a reasonable price, {around $100}
Cabelas had a closeout on them for $50. I purchased 6 of them and already had 2 before that. I have let most of them go to friends but still have 4. If you want the 5000 or the 5500, let me know and you can have one for $50. 

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## JAM

Kenmefish

They came out with the Pro Cast that is a sweet reel 50 bucks more than the EMCAST .. JAM.. Great deal on the close out stuff though ..


----------



## flathead

Well,I'll just jump on in with another vote for the Daiwas


----------



## shaggy

Hey Ken, can I take you up on it? Which one would be eaier for you to part with?

If the offer still good, pm me the details, addy and all, and what you think shipping would be.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## the rhondel

Shag.....from reading your previous post as to how you are going to use it,I would say go with the mid model 5000.Ken feeshes/ed more heavy spinner than I do/did so I'll defer to him or Clay (he used the 5000 exclusive)......btw, you owe Ken for passing on his good fortune.They were a he$$ of a buy from cabelas......the R


----------



## kingfisherman23

I own one Penn Sportfisher that I like pretty well, but my reel for casting king anchors and surf rigs is a Kobia Hurricane high-capacity spinning reel with bait-runner switch on the back.

I picked up the reel at a Target in Raleigh for $24.99 and couldn't be more satisfied. One feature I really like is the bait-runner, which effectively gives you two sets of drags. When you're casting you switch to the main drag which I keep fully tightend to reduce line slippage. Once the cast has been made you switch on the bait-runner drag, which you can set to the proper tension for fishing.

This reel has been used for almost two years and requires only routine washings and lubings. The bail has never flipped back on me during the cast, and even though the reel was cheap from a discount store, it holds up really well.

Just my $.02

Evan


----------



## Tinybaum

Why would you put 4 red brakes in the Daiwa 30, when you can put the 2 white ones? Crank the side brake down on it or get the reel magged. 


Now on Okuma :--| :--| , I dont even like the way the feel when reeling it. I looked at them for Sh!ts and giggles the last time I was reel shopping, but I wouldn't buy one. Do they come with sand packed barrings? They arent very smooth, But then again I am a die hard daiwa fan. Emblem pros, and sloshes for me.


Tiny


----------



## CrawFish

Tinybaum said:


> Why would you put 4 red brakes in the Daiwa 30, when you can put the 2 white ones? Crank the side brake down on it or get the reel magged.
> Tiny


Not everyone was born with gifted. Alot of us here have to start out slow and need more controll.


----------



## Cdog

CrawFish said:


> Not everyone was born with gifted. Alot of us here have to start out slow and need more controll.


And some are slower than others....


----------



## Drumdum

Cdog said:


> And some are slower than others....


 *Grin on Dawg,* I believe I remember a day when...   

Everyone can't just come out the gate throwin like a pro wid no furball casualties.......


----------



## Cdog

Drumdum said:


> *Grin on Dawg,* I believe I remember a day when...
> 
> Everyone can't just come out the gate throwin like a pro wid no furball casualties.......


Oh its all good DD,Teo knows I'm just kidding. Shoot Thu I was blowing that slosh up like no tomorrow. Had to respool twice.  Still aint blown that Progear up though...


----------



## Webmaster

*Cdog - thanks*

Cdog - thanks for your friendship in NC ( The Point ) and for the bait loan. I'm the tall freak with the wood handled custom rods. Debs Cobia is posted on http://www.hatterasjack.com/photogallery.htm


----------

